# Flamboyant Red 1964 J38 auction



## 60sstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

A true Survivor (#27) with all the correct components for a late ‘64 build except the front tire.

This L4 is getting towards the end of the Flamboyant Red color, since 1965 did not offer this color on a Stingray.

Yellow Oval Slik that has a split in the tread and lots of creepy rust, but still a cool old Stingray.

That stem defiantly needs to be lowered down.


----------



## quietwon (Dec 29, 2022)

The stem needs lowered for sure, and the bars raked forward a bit. I bought it by the way, been looking for a red shorty for awhile!


----------



## furyus (Dec 29, 2022)

Congrats, cool bike. Auction said “garage find,” must’ve been a heck of a garage. I’d love to find a garage full of mid-20th century.

Interesting that it has the yellow oval and what looks like a 1986 Eureka bicycle license - that Slik has some longevity!


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 29, 2022)

quietwon said:


> The stem needs lowered for sure, and the bars raked forward a bit. I bought it by the way, been looking for a red shorty for awhile!



Mr. Q,

Congratulations on your 1964 Stingray!
I was in contact with the seller, Keith about this bike. I didn’t want to buy it, but rather find out any history on it.
It’s intriguing and a good reference Stingray because it’s Red and it’s an L4.

This ‘64 J38 Survivor should clean up nicely. It has the correct seat and tag along with the “Long flat crimp“ strut as it should have.
What are your plans with this bike? My preference would be to lubricate all bearings, chain, pedals and replace tubes. Clean the chrome, gently wax and leave the solo polo seat as is. Good luck on whatever you choose.
Oh, and I would leave that “27” on the top tube, great character!

I recall reading about a tire shortage and this bike just may have it’s factory installed front tire on it because of the wear it shows along with the rear Slik, plus the L4 falls in line with this Schwinn Reporter article. Let us know if that is a Tornado front tire.

PS,
Caution, do not use any kind of cleaner wax on the fork darts or chain guard screen as it will remove it.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 29, 2022)

saw that one this morning, that was quick !   Nice bike


----------



## quietwon (Dec 29, 2022)

Chris....Those are exactly my plans. I'm a standard kind of guy, and have wanted a red standard for awhile. A late standard 64 with an original early slik...doesn't get much better in my mind.
  Thanks for the info! This site, and especially your posts have been a huge source of reference for these bikes. 
Thanks...Sam


----------



## vastingray (Dec 29, 2022)

All original M4 with added NOS seat


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

quietwon said:


> Chris....Those are exactly my plans. I'm a standard kind of guy, and have wanted a red standard for awhile. A late standard 64 with an original early slik...doesn't get much better in my mind.
> Thanks for the info! This site, and especially your posts have been a huge source of reference for these bikes.
> Thanks...Sam



Hi Sam,
Nice new avatar. Looks to be a Violet J33 2 Speed with accessory seat and grips ?
What is the date and type of Violet on this bike ?

Between your Red L4 and Tom’s Red M4, plus the solo polo seats and square back struts, it tends to silent some chatter on this site about those late dates mean those bikes are 1965. No, they are 1964 Schwinn bicycles as I’m positive when these bikes were purchased New the receipt said 1964 going by the stamped date.

Sure, the late dates every year bring new transitional components for the upcoming year as shown on my Sky Blue M4 (Dec. 7, ‘64).
This J39 Deluxe came with the New tufted Stingray Saddle and high loop strut that had already been introduced back in July of ‘64 on the Super Deluxe.

Preferences,
I have several J38 fenderless standards, but my preference is the J39 Deluxe.
I love the shorty frame (63-early 65), chrome fenders, especially the rear ducktail and the beautiful reverse screen guard.

Chris


----------



## quietwon (Dec 30, 2022)

Chris...
  Good eye! That's my CA violet J-33. It has an original charcoal accessory seat.
  I've just been back into bikes for about 2 years. Love the early bikes...J-33s and Standards are my favorite. I like the stripped down hot rod feel of them. That being said, I love them all!


----------



## vastingray (Dec 30, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Hi Sam,
> Nice new avatar. Looks to be a Violet J33 2 Speed with accessory seat and grips ?
> What is the date and type of Violet on this bike ?
> 
> ...



This blue is a M-4?


----------



## 60sstuff (Wednesday at 6:41 AM)

Quitewon,

Well it’s a New Year and I’m curious about your L4 (1964) Red J-38 Solo Polo Stingray is coming along.

Thanks, 60sstuff.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Wednesday at 7:55 AM)

thanks for the post on the reporter info. I have a bike that fits that perfectly.


----------



## quietwon (Wednesday at 8:26 PM)

60sstuff said:


> Quitewon,
> 
> Well it’s a New Year and I’m curious about your L4 (1964) Red J-38 Solo Polo Stingray is coming along.
> 
> Thanks, 60sstuff.



It came in over the weekend. Will post updated pictures after it's detailed. It does have a 64 dated Tornado tire, I believe the bike to be all original...a few not great quality pics attached!


----------



## nick tures (Thursday at 9:01 AM)

nice looking bike !! does anyone know what those tornado tires are worth never seen one sell


----------

